# بيك انا عايش



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بيك انا عايش*


*فلا تسمح ان ادير وجهى عنك من جديد*



*بيك اتنفس*

*فاجعل كل نفس لي يعظم مجد اسمك*



*بيك أحيا*

*فاجعل حياتى التى ملكك منك وإليك*



*بيك أفرح*


*مهما كان موج الحياه يتلاطم بى*


*اجدك تحملنى وتُسَخر الوقت لى*


*بيك افكر*


*فيرشدنى روحك القدوس*


*فكم انت عظيم ووعدك دوماً صادق*


*أمين*
*أضعف .. وأدير وجهى بدموع متحجرة فى مقلة العين*


*ترسل كلماتك تعزى القلب الجاف فيروى من نبع حبك الذى*


*يفيض*


*أدرك ضعفى ويسيل دمعى فارجع تايب راجى وجهك من*


*جديد*


*لم تتركنى لضعفى بل أقمتنى مرفوع الرأس*




*اسجد لك يا الهي*


*أسجد بقلب يذوب مع كل قطرة دم سال منك على الصليب*


*اسجد بقلب خاضع لوَالّي نعمتى الله المقتدر فى كل شئ*


*اسجد بروح يفرح كلما مر يوم من حياة الجسد ليقربنى اليك*


*اسجد طالب ان تنقى كل جزء فى ليستطيع بك ان يرضيك*



*الهي*



*من حبك خلقت لى عقل لأفكر بيه*


*وبعقلى عصيتك واستخدمته فى شرور كثير*


*من رآفاتك تجسدت لتحمل عارى وانت البار كلى القداسه*


*من حنانك رفعتنى من زلى فى ابواب الجحيم*


*وبصليبك اخذتنى معك لفردوس النعيم كاللص اليمين*


*من عدلك اتحت بصعودك مبداء تكافل الفرص لى*


*لأختارك بإرادتى منتصر على الشرير بيك*



*فساعدنى فى جهادى حتى لا اسقط وافقد مكانى الذى*


*أعددته لى*


*فماذا سأستفيد لو ربحت العالم كله وخسرت نفسى*


*المتهاونه فى رغد الطريق*


*ولكن لى عتاب يا الهي اعلم ان ليس لى الحق ان اعاتب*

*رب الكون العظيم*


*وانا التراب والرماد*



*ولكنى طمعان فى رحمة ورأفه قلبك بى انا الرضيع فيك*


*لماذا يا إلهى الحبيب تزيد وزناتى ونعمك التى تفيض*


*فكلما شكرت فضلك اجد يدك السخية علىّ تفيض*


*حتى الفكرة حققتها لى*




*كم أنا مديون امام عظمة محبتك الذى بنعمك يفيض*


*كم أنا مَسبى فى قطرات دماك التى حررتنى من قبضة*


*الشرير*


*وانا الجلاد ليك بالتهاون والتقصير*


*وانت الله الغافر بحنان عجيب*


*يا ملكى وإلهى ومخلصى الصالح الأمين*



*أشكرك على كل شئ*



*أشكرك على الألم الذى قربنى منك وقت فتورى الآثيم*


*أشكرك على محبتك وحمايتك وحملك لى واجتياز اتون*


*الشرير*



*اشكرك على حنان قلبك الكبير وسلامك العميق الذى يملاء القلب بالشكر والتسبيح*



*اشكرك انى على اسمك فخور انى ابنك بيك*


*فامتلك روحى وعقلى وكيانى فاذوق جمال السمو*

*فى تعاليمك يا عظيم*



*امين*

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا
الرب يفرحك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا
> الرب يفرحك​


*ميرسي استاذي*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت الايادي ع  الموضوع
شكرا   لك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> سلمت الايادي ع  الموضوع
> شكرا   لك​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكرك على حنان قلبك الكبير وسلامك العميق الذى يملاء القلب بالشكر والتسبيح



اشكرك انى على اسمك فخور انى ابنك بيك*


*فامتلك روحى وعقلى وكيانى فاذوق جمال السمو*

*فى تعاليمك يا عظيم*
*صلاة جميلة جدا*

*امين كيرياليسون *

*مرسي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يناير 2011)

quiet girl قال:


> *اشكرك على حنان قلبك الكبير وسلامك العميق الذى يملاء القلب بالشكر والتسبيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورتني*​


----------

